# Stylus... Neglected Stepchild?



## windshore (Jun 22, 2011)

I actually hate to make a big deal of this but does it strike any of you that Stylus is way overdue for a major update? It's still one of my "go-to" tools but I often find myself wanting to use it more than I've been able to lately.

We've seen major reworking with Omni & Trilogy. I admit the "Time Designer" engine has been a great recent feature in Stylus but what about content?

I would love to be able to use it more in Orchestral settings! I'd also love to see (hear) it do some more tricks like Toontrack's Beatstation and Rob Papen's Punch. 

Anyone else have ideas for an update?


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Jun 22, 2011)

In terms of features, it's hard to imagine a great deal more Spectrasonics could add. It already has a huge multi-FX rack, the chaos designer, time designer, group editor(s), and so forth. But I agree that a content update would be nice. I would just love to see more of the kind of material already present in the RMX library.


----------



## dinerdog (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm guessing whatever Eric's got up his sleeve is beyond anything we can think of.

I still the idea of a 'simple' mode (like Redrum, Kong or Drumasonic), to play any sample you put in, but with Spectrasonics processing on top.

Personally, I still always find myself looking for that "go to" acoustic kit as if I was hiring a real drummer to add some personality to a track.

And when I say simple, I also mean the amount of pages for editing. I like Battery, but don't like 5 or 6 pages to switch through to adjust effects, velocity curve etc. That's why I still like (for most basic stuff) the single page of Redrum. I get more work done that way.


----------



## Jack Weaver (Jun 22, 2011)

#1 - When editing groups, Id like to be able to add/replace/delete/audition Slices in a Graphic Mode. Right now there is this big menu of commands given to select slices - Assign Downbeats, Assign Second 16th, etc. It's laborious to select certain combinations of slices. 

In other words there should be some sort of visual representation of all the slices and we should be able to simply click on these to select them and audition them. 

This would really open up a lot of people to using the more creative features of Stylus to individualize the libraries that they have. As it is, every time I want to do something creative with differing combinations of slices I think, 'Oh crap, do I really want to do spend the time to do this?'

It should be so much easier. 

.

PS- yeah, Punch looks great.


----------



## noiseboyuk (Jun 22, 2011)

Tag browser tag browser tag browser

search search search search

Actually Eric came as close as he ever gets to dropping a hint a little while ago that something might be in the offing...

BTW, updates to Omnisphere and Trilian posted yesterday (bug fixes).


----------



## Stevie (Jun 22, 2011)

Yesssssssss, tag browser and search!


----------



## windshore (Jun 22, 2011)

Yah, I have to say that probably the ONLY reason I might feel anxious about Stylus is because it seems that Omni & Trilogy... are so over the freakin' top. Kinda want Stylus to be again too!

I also keep wanting to do Storm-Drum type sequences in it.


----------



## gsilbers (Jun 22, 2011)

i have a friends who works for spectrasonics and he told me about Omnisphere like 2 years before it came out. 

i think that company does what most aren't, which is too put out very very good products that need little to no updates rather than half done products or products with feature we don't need. 

also, stylus will always remain a fresh plugin as long as 3rd party companies come out with REX version of loops and samples. also, companies like 9volt make libs specifically for stylus. 

the plugin itself still works great for me. the UI , the functions and its 64 bit in mac and pc. 

right now i am using it to do sound design ala the show HOUSE which has those sporadic, percolating synths and hats/percusion . 

i load up a bunch of different samples and loops (1/2 loops , 1/2 one hits) and add different delay and filter/dist effects so it has different times and sounds but remain in context. 
add some pads and some other vsts with similar effects and u got intanst HOUSE 
(or at least very similar)

and of course its only one way of working it. i also have metal guitar from 9 volt which i use guitar rig 4 for distorion and mix it with shreddage and my own guitar 
for heavy stuff. 

tons of way of using it _-)


----------



## spectrum (Jun 22, 2011)

dinerdog @ Wed Jun 22 said:


> I'm guessing whatever Eric's got up his sleeve is beyond anything we can think of.


That would be correct. 

There a LOT in the works for the future of Stylus RMX. 8) 

You'll see. :wink:


----------



## Blackster (Jun 22, 2011)

spectrum @ Wed Jun 22 said:


> dinerdog @ Wed Jun 22 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm guessing whatever Eric's got up his sleeve is beyond anything we can think of.
> ...



That's why I love those guys (and own almost everything from them)!


----------



## windshore (Jun 22, 2011)

That's why we have unreasonably high expectations... and they are so often met... can't wait!


----------



## noiseboyuk (Jun 22, 2011)

spectrum @ Wed Jun 22 said:


> dinerdog @ Wed Jun 22 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm guessing whatever Eric's got up his sleeve is beyond anything we can think of.
> ...



eeeeeeeeeeek!!!


----------



## NYC Composer (Jun 22, 2011)

On my wishlist:

1. Loop content-jazz loops, heavier rock loops, orchestral loops.
2. Make it a better drum machine, velocity layers, round robin, etc etc. Replace every drum sampler I have.
3. Any loops be they acoustic or electronic-I'm lazy. FILLS. lots and lots of FILLS and variations.
4. As previously mentioned, easy search function.

Ok, I'm sure there's more, but those would make me deliriously happy.


----------



## a.leung (Jun 22, 2011)

/\~O Stylus is never neglected. Use it every day. (well-almost everyday) /\~O


----------



## Ashermusic (Jun 23, 2011)

With the exception of perhaps more sound sets, Stylus RMX feels like a fully realized product to me.


----------



## NYC Composer (Jun 23, 2011)

Ashermusic @ Thu Jun 23 said:


> With the exception of perhaps more sound sets, Stylus RMX feels like a fully realized product to me.



You wouldn't like to see it expanded t a more fully realized drum machine ala Superior or Battery?


----------



## Ashermusic (Jun 23, 2011)

NYC Composer @ Thu Jun 23 said:


> Ashermusic @ Thu Jun 23 said:
> 
> 
> > With the exception of perhaps more sound sets, Stylus RMX feels like a fully realized product to me.
> ...



Between Stylus RMX, Ocean Way Drums, Logic's Ultrabeat, and Stormdrum 2 etc. , I can pretty much do anything I can imagine I need to do and I don't personally feel the need to have only 1 of them do it all.


----------



## Ed (Jun 23, 2011)

Ashermusic @ Thu Jun 23 said:


> Between Stylus RMX, Ocean Way Drums, Logic's Ultrabeat, and Stormdrum 2 etc. , I can pretty much do anything I can imagine I need to do and I don't personally feel the need to have only 1 of them do it all.



I want more Tobias style stuff in RMX, he didn't do that much but what was there has been used more than any other loop I've ever used and the breakdows are super usefull. I guess the problem is those kinds of things require someone that is really really good at that kind of thing and without Tobias it will never be quite as awesome unless you find some more programmers from Remote Control  Unless Troels did it.

Also, have some imagination Jay :D Im sure whatever Eric has in his crafting table it is something that will be along the lines of awesome as Omnisphere was for Atmosphere and I'm sure you'll want it.


----------



## Ashermusic (Jun 23, 2011)

I
Also, have some imagination Jay :D Im sure whatever Eric has in his crafting table it is something that will be along the lines of awesome as Omnisphere was for Atmosphere and I'm sure you'll want it.[/quote]

Absolutely true, Ed but I would prefer to see him apply his energy to a new V.I. to a re-worked Stylus RMX.

Perhaps the ultimate Vocal VI.


----------



## NYC Composer (Jun 23, 2011)

I'd like that as well, but given the amazing upgrade from Atmosphere to Omnisphere, I'm eager to see a new Stylus, which is still one of my go to plug-ins after all this time.


----------



## toddkreuz (Jun 23, 2011)

Stylus is sounding very dated at this point.

I use it for hi hat, shaker, tamborine, etc. when i dont feel like doing it live. And its not bad.

They need to give it alot better sounds. Ive yet to find a single dance kick or snare i like in Stylus RMX.
They're just sonically, not quite there.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Jun 23, 2011)

New content is nice, but as someone suggested, this can be had from other developpers too. Nonetheless, i'd love to have a much bigger percussion loops library, with world grooves classified by ethnic character.

On the improvements wish list, I'd love to be able to replace on the fly any core drum part with a different sound: i.e.: love the loop but not happy about the snare, just go to the snare menu and listen in context to a variety of snares and pick the right one.
I realize this feature already exists, but it takes a few steps that I'm sure can be reduced to only a flick of a switch (and Eric and the team's brilliance)...


----------



## dannthr (Jun 23, 2011)

As someone who has had to install Stylus RMX Xpanded on over a dozen machines, I can sincerely express my wish for them to update, not only the software, but the batch installation process--goodness!


----------



## Mike Connelly (Jun 24, 2011)

Definitely improvements for browsing, searching, tagging, rating. Basically stealing those features from Omni is a no brainer, I can't imagine how someone wouldn't want that.

One thing I'd love to see is import of formats other than REX. There are other loop formats that include slice type data, right? Third party content is more limited than it would be with support of other formats. Best of all would be the ability to import audio that isn't sliced and include the slicing feature automatically.

And I'd love to see a simple interface for easily pitching loops (an octave of keyswitches?). RMX is great for percussive elements but it's not a good fit for pitched stuff.

And what about a way to load up multiple loops from one "family" in the same track? Seems like it could be much simpler to have multiple variations of loops without having to put each on a separate track. Maybe keyswitches again?


----------



## noiseboyuk (Jun 24, 2011)

+1 to that whole post, Mike - excellent ideas, all of them.


----------



## windshore (Jun 24, 2011)

I recently bought BeatStation to add some new grooves and sounds.

Unfortunately the GUI is really setup for a kid who's more interested in the colors and graphics than a pro who has to turn out work in a timely manner. Big disappointment.
Given that though It would be very easy for Stylus to do a similar thing but much better. 

As mentioned there are already features in Omni that are just begging to be ported to Stylus. A nice update of the interface and some new content would be wonderful. ( I have to agree that when paging through groves, it's starting to sound dated... it's the victim of it's own success... everyone uses it.)


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jul 17, 2011)

** MUST BUY ALERT **

Friends, get Nine Volt Audio's The Beat Aesthetic. Seriously. Unless you don't like fresh beats, with loads of very useful content, versions. I'm just at the tip of the iceberg in terms of getting to know it, yet already it's become part of my template.

http://www.ninevoltaudio.com/products/the_beat_aesthetic.html (http://www.ninevoltaudio.com/products/t ... hetic.html)


----------



## zvenx (Jul 17, 2011)

+1 with what Neil said there. it is one of my favourite Rex2 libraries....

rsp


----------



## madbulk (Jul 17, 2011)

Ned Bouhalassa @ Sun Jul 17 said:


> ** MUST BUY ALERT **
> 
> Friends, get Nine Volt Audio's The Beat Aesthetic. Seriously. Unless you don't like fresh beats, with loads of very useful content, versions. I'm just at the tip of the iceberg in terms of getting to know it, yet already it's become part of my template.
> 
> http://www.ninevoltaudio.com/products/the_beat_aesthetic.html (http://www.ninevoltaudio.com/products/t ... hetic.html)



Hey Ned,
You got stutter edit, right? I was thinking, although I'm 9V's biggest fan I think, that maybe I'd get beat aesthetic and think, "I could've made these 10 variations myself, or rather 10 of my own that Ned doesn't have in five minutes." 
No?


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jul 17, 2011)

Ha ha, no! 

But you're welcomed to make beats for me anytime!


----------



## NYC Composer (Jul 17, 2011)

Eric did make a comment that would lead one to believe Stylus is going to be refeshed, however he remained enigmatic as usual as to the scheduling and details :wink:


----------



## zvenx (Oct 6, 2011)

In the interim, apparently there is yet another NVA library:

http://www.ninevoltaudio.com/products/the_beat_aesthetic_taiko.html (http://www.ninevoltaudio.com/products/t ... taiko.html)
rsp


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 6, 2011)

Hopefully Stylus will get a super upgrade in the near future !

Meanwhile.... Any FXPansion *Geist* users ? 

Geist seems to offer a lot of rhythmic/sampling/and arranging power. What do you think about it ?


----------



## MichaelL (Oct 6, 2011)

Ned Bouhalassa @ Sun Jul 17 said:


> ** MUST BUY ALERT **
> 
> Friends, get Nine Volt Audio's The Beat Aesthetic. Seriously. Unless you don't like fresh beats, with loads of very useful content, versions. I'm just at the tip of the iceberg in terms of getting to know it, yet already it's become part of my template.
> 
> http://www.ninevoltaudio.com/products/the_beat_aesthetic.html (http://www.ninevoltaudio.com/products/t ... hetic.html)




+1 Beat Aesthetic is great. Definitely ordering this one.


----------



## dinerdog (Mar 15, 2012)

I don't think I can take much more waiting for a Stylus update. Want, need, must have. A dose of inspiration from Eric will go a looooooong way. : >


----------



## noiseboyuk (Mar 15, 2012)

+1 - I keep not buying other stuff, knowing if I do it'll be made redundant 4 minutes after I buy it - cos that's when Stylus 2 will be released.


----------



## jleckie (Mar 15, 2012)

The release of a Stylus 2 is THE most anticipated release for me anyways.

I can't wait (but must)


----------



## Hans Scheffler (Mar 15, 2012)

i found a new trick in RMX (well new to me anyways).
I load up a couple of loops and activate the chaos designer. First I raise the probability fader for repeat and pattern for each part to 50% to create some variations. Next i crank up the probability fader for dynamics with range set to max and all the way to soft. This will punch rather big sonic "holes" into the loops. Since it happens totally random the result sounds like an ever changing rhythm. i bounce the result to audio and use that as a starting point to chop and edit.


----------



## dinerdog (Apr 3, 2012)

Can you hear me now? :|


----------



## windshore (Apr 3, 2012)

yeah, even the spectrasonics site looks like it hasn't been updated in a good while. (They just put up something about an award for a magazine I've never heard of though.) 

Under product news, the most recent news item was Omni 1.5


----------



## dinerdog (Apr 4, 2012)

I have a sneaking feeling our heads are going to explode when the Stylus upadate comes out. >8o


----------



## MichaelL (Apr 4, 2012)

dinerdog @ Wed Apr 04 said:


> I have a sneaking feeling our heads are going to explode when the Stylus upadate comes out. >8o



+1 Eric and the crew never disappoint.


(no pressure Eric, and don't let that hold you back :lol: )


----------



## spectrum (Apr 4, 2012)

windshore @ Tue Apr 03 said:


> yeah, even the spectrasonics site looks like it hasn't been updated in a good while.


It's updated all the time with articles, tweets, videos, demos, etc.



> (They just put up something about an award for a magazine I've never heard of though.)


You would if you were German. 

We just had the Musikmesse tradeshow and won that award there...hence this week's news item.



> Under product news, the most recent news item was Omni 1.5


Most recent product was the Bob Moog Tribute Library. The order is based on what we currently want to feature on the site, not when it was released.


----------



## spectrum (Apr 4, 2012)

MichaelL @ Wed Apr 04 said:


> +1 Eric and the crew never disappoint.


Thanks! Glad you feel that way. 

One thing that any long-time Spectrasonics customer knows is that we take a lot of time to make great products.

Now that we are trying to be a bit more disciplined about not announcing things until they are ready for purchase, it might seem like we are quieter than usual....but fear not....


----------



## Ed (Apr 4, 2012)

Hey Eric, tell Diego to sample his Experibass , deep sampled.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jdYj7dMYwxM

I'd pay loads for sounds like that. :-0 plucks, slow bowings back and forwards RR'd x10. all the sounds in that clip could be multisampled


----------



## dinerdog (Apr 4, 2012)

The Experibass could be a whole separate instrument in it's own right. Perhaps we will get some expansion libraries we've never seen before.


----------



## kgdrum (Apr 4, 2012)

spectrum @ Wed 04 Apr said:


> MichaelL @ Wed Apr 04 said:
> 
> 
> > +1 Eric and the crew never disappoint.
> ...




Oh oh, it looks like that neglected stepchild is going to feel quite loved......... great news!


----------



## windshore (Apr 4, 2012)

Oh, You know Eric, we're just here to spur you on! ( ... and yes, the super secretive thing sucks... With Apple, there's 3 or 4 major rumor sites where stuff gets leaked. SpectrasonicsRumors.com. - not happening.)


----------



## snowleopard (Apr 12, 2012)

spectrum @ Wed Apr 04 said:


> Now that we are trying to be a bit more disciplined about not announcing things until they are ready for purchase.


You mentioned this before, and I just wanted to say (again?) that I support your doing so. Talking about something that might happen is a way to open the gates to disappointment, even resentment (Google: Red Scarlet camera). 

Besides, as Steve Jobs once said, _real companies deliver. _ Spectrasonics is already so respected it doesn't need any more hype in the industry. All it needs to do is keep delivering. 

Having said that, I'm sure RMX is getting some sort of overhaul. I also wouldn't be surprised if at one point there's some sort of mega upgrade to Omnisphere that allows you to load your own samples, which would be mind blowing, to say the least. If not that, then perhaps a "Samplesphere' that takes any sample (library?) and gives it some sort of signal routing/filtering/modulation treatment similar to what you get in Omni/Trilliam/RMX. 

Knowing Spectraconics, despite my wild speculation I've probably grossly underestimated what they'll actually deliver. 8)


----------



## dinerdog (Apr 13, 2012)

I'm also trying to be more disciplined about my Spectrasonics purchases. In fact, to have the least amount of time between them announcing something and me buying it, I'm leaving my credit card taped to my monitor. =o


----------



## Rob Elliott (Apr 13, 2012)

Great news Eric. I salute you on waiting on 'release info'. Don't get me wrong, I'd like to know like the next guy but it can be distracting. The 'job' can usually get done with what is currently available - albeit perhaps not as good - possibly. :wink: 


I am sure whatever is waiting to fall out of your sleeve will be superb.


----------



## windshore (Apr 13, 2012)

I've actually resisted buying some other developers libraries in the last year because I'm expecting something from Spectrasonics which might make several other purchases unnecessary.... Ok, guess I've already made that point. Ha....


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Apr 13, 2012)

All I'm allowed to say, is that the new 'thing' involves legato banjo, granular coffee, midi as audio, and vintage-virtual™ modem true-square™ waves.


----------



## dinerdog (Jun 20, 2012)

Oh pretty please, even a scrap or crumb of info... :(


----------



## tumeninote (Jun 22, 2012)

What's this all about? It's been a year already? :wink:


----------



## spectrum (Jun 22, 2012)

Ned Bouhalassa @ Fri Apr 13 said:


> All I'm allowed to say, is that the new 'thing' involves legato banjo, granular coffee, midi as audio, and vintage-virtual™ modem true-square™ waves.


Great....Ned spilled the beans.... :roll: 8)


----------



## NYC Composer (Jun 22, 2012)

I agree. 

Eric, we know you play your cards close to the vest, with good reason (people going nuts about release dates, for example.) Personally speaking, it would be great to know whether or not there will be a Stylus refresh with the next year.

For pop music and songwriting, Stylus has been and continues to be one of my primary tools. I'd love to see it made even _more_ awesome!


----------



## dinerdog (Jul 12, 2012)

:|


----------



## jleckie (Jul 12, 2012)

^ what he said. (or rather , didn't say)


----------



## Udo (Jul 12, 2012)

*EastWest to buy Spectrasonics?*

I'm anticipating a new headline soon: EastWest to buy Spectrasonics that may get some response :wink:


----------



## stonzthro (Jul 12, 2012)

I was hoping Spectrum would buy Apple!


----------



## dinerdog (Jul 12, 2012)

I was hoping Spectrasonics would buy Logic and Apple would throw Garageband in.


----------



## NYC Composer (Jul 12, 2012)

I was hoping for the drum machine/drum loop player that surpasses all others- with a really original name like "Stylus RMX II".


----------



## spectrum (Jul 12, 2012)

NYC Composer @ Fri Jun 22 said:


> I agree.
> 
> Eric, we know you play your cards close to the vest, with good reason (people going nuts about release dates, for example.) Personally speaking, it would be great to know whether or not there will be a Stylus refresh with the next year.


Answering the second sentence guarantees the first. 



> For pop music and songwriting, Stylus has been and continues to be one of my primary tools. I'd love to see it made even _more_ awesome!


This part I can definitely guarantee.


----------



## Ed (Jul 12, 2012)

spectrum @ Thu Jul 12 said:


> This part I can definitely guarantee.



How about the Epic Action stuff? I still find Tobs stuff some of the most useful and versatile Ive ever used.  But then I guess theres more options for that stuff now.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jul 12, 2012)

I hereby propose a moratorium on the work "epic". (o)


----------



## Daryl (Jul 13, 2012)

EastWest Lurker @ Fri Jul 13 said:


> I hereby propose a moratorium on the work "epic". (o)


Seconded. With the word "Epic" attached, it is bound to be cliché-ridden, unimaginative cr*p. How that squares with my current album having "Epic" in the title, I don't know... Hmmmmmm.... :oops: 

D


----------



## re-peat (Jul 13, 2012)

If that album sells enough copies, D., you can buy yourself an epic banana. Isn't that something?


----------



## Daryl (Jul 13, 2012)

re-peat @ Fri Jul 13 said:


> If that album sells enough copies, D., you can buy yourself an epic banana. Isn't that something?


Now you're just making me feel hungry. :lol: 

D


----------



## NYC Composer (Jul 13, 2012)

"Album"? What is this "album" word of which you speak? Is it anything like an unrelated group of iTunes songs?


----------



## Daryl (Jul 13, 2012)

NYC Composer @ Fri Jul 13 said:


> "Album"? What is this "album" word of which you speak? Is it anything like an unrelated group of iTunes songs?


Except that mine are related. :wink: 

However, you bring up an interesting point. I was talking to KPM, and they said that these days they only burn about 200 CDs for each album. The rest is all done online. I still like having the physical CD though.
D


----------



## NYC Composer (Jul 13, 2012)

I still think in terms of "making an album". I'm comfortable with my status as an anachronism. :wink:


----------



## Ed (Jul 13, 2012)

EastWest Lurker @ Thu Jul 12 said:


> I hereby propose a moratorium on the work "epic". (o)



hehe, just so you know I was refering to the category in Stylus with Epic in the name.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jul 13, 2012)

Ed @ Fri Jul 13 said:


> EastWest Lurker @ Thu Jul 12 said:
> 
> 
> > I hereby propose a moratorium on the work "epic". (o)
> ...



Yes, I got that.

But I still think my idea is a good one :mrgreen:


----------



## Ed (Jul 13, 2012)

I think it would be fun to replace it with "bitchin". 

Hi (composer) we're looking for some big bitchin tracks for our new film. 

This track isnt bitchin enough, How about some more bitchin percussion?

lol


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jul 13, 2012)

Ed @ Fri Jul 13 said:


> I think it would be fun to replace it with "bitchin".
> 
> Hi (composer) we're looking for some big bitchin tracks for our new film.
> 
> ...



I didn't know you were a surfer. In fact, I didn't know they _had_ surfers in GB.


----------



## Ed (Jul 13, 2012)

Im not and we do, they are nutters.


----------



## windshore (Sep 15, 2012)

Kinda hate to revive this conversation but I really expected some kind of announcement by now. Man, I keep buying more percussion libs and plugins and always think, man, I just know as soon as a buy this next one, Spectrasonics is going to knock the house down and make me wish I'd waited.... but then I spend another few hundred and wait, then another few hundred and.... 

Funny thing is I'm using Stylus less and less over time. Makes me sad... :(


----------



## MichaelL (Sep 15, 2012)

Thanks windshore. You just reminded me that I actually have Stylus. It's been so long since I've used it. But, it must just fit the bill on something I need to turn around by Monday.


----------



## NYC Composer (Sep 15, 2012)

I used Stylus on 4 tracks I did this week. 3 of them used 3rd party libraries though.

Obviously, Omnisphere has been too lucrative for Eric to be motivated to go back to work ; )


----------



## Udo (Sep 15, 2012)

Maybe the rumor is true ...... Spectrasonics is switching back to UVI Engine XT for its new releasess  (the old UVI engine was used in previous releases of Atmosphere, Stylus and Trilogy).

To get an idea of what the current UVI Engine XT is capable of, check the power and flexibillity of MOTU MachFive v 3.1, which uses it. Once major developers start using it, Kontakt will likely be "de-throned" soon.


----------



## Udo (Sep 17, 2012)

Udo @ Sun Sep 16 said:


> ..... To get an idea of what the current UVI Engine XT is capable of, check the power and flexibillity of MOTU MachFive v 3.1, which uses it. *Once major developers start using it, Kontakt will likely be "de-throned" soon*.


Sonokenetic (following my advice :wink: ) will support the Motu MachFive and UVI Workstation platforms, starting with the next release! Checkhttp://tinyurl.com/95ejnn8 (here.)


----------



## noiseboyuk (Sep 17, 2012)

Udo @ Sat Sep 15 said:


> Maybe the rumor is true ...... Spectrasonics is switching back to UVI Engine XT for its new releasess  (the old UVI engine was used in previous releases of Atmosphere, Stylus and Trilogy).



I'd be staggered if they did. Unlike Engine or Play, Spectrasonics developed an engine that worked very well. And they are in complete control of it. Why on earth would they abandon it?

Interesting about Sonokinetic though.


----------



## spectrum (Sep 17, 2012)

Udo @ Sat Sep 15 said:


> Maybe the rumor is true ...... Spectrasonics is switching back to UVI Engine XT for its new releasess


I can safely guarantee that will not be happening. 

Our own custom developed SAGE and STEAM engines are much more suited to our needs, particularly because we control the development of them and customize them do whatever our future needs are.

As I've said...there's a lot of stuff going on behind the scenes here at Spectrasonics. We're hard at work on lots of cool future things for all our instruments.


----------



## noiseboyuk (Sep 18, 2012)

spectrum @ Mon Sep 17 said:


> As I've said...there's a lot of stuff going on behind the scenes here at Spectrasonics. We're hard at work on lots of cool future things for all our instruments.



Ach, the torture! Eric, I think I speak for every non-developer on VI Control when I say we all love you, we all love everything you do, we love your business model and we basically love everything. Yes, every one. So.... c'mon, just one tiny, almost insignificant new piece of info. Just for fun, how about this multiple choice question:

Although no-one would ever hold you to it, and things might well change, when would you guess the next major update or new product will be from Spectrasonics?

A - less than 6 months

B - between 6 months and 2 years

C - between 2 and 88 years

D - when we all have hovercars


----------



## windshore (Sep 18, 2012)

I like the multiple choice!

Frankly it does help to have even a general timeline for products. I keep buying stuff that I think will become immediately obsolete with the release of the next Spectrosonics product. Those of us (most) who write-off software for taxes have an interest in managing year-end deductions as well. - not that this apparently is a convincing argument...


----------



## dinerdog (Oct 1, 2012)

We humbly await your words on the next installments.

(o::o)


----------



## dinerdog (Jan 24, 2013)

NAMM news???


----------



## quantum7 (Jan 24, 2013)

Wow, could it be nothing new from Spectrasonics for yet another NAMM?


----------



## Guy Rowland (Jan 26, 2013)

Eric.... seriously....


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Jan 27, 2013)

You know he's going to just come in with no preamble some day and melt all of our faces with his new product. :D


----------



## gsilbers (Jan 27, 2013)

im actually glad. 

i like products with a good stable releases. omni and stylus gives u soooo mcuh mileage. 
expansions are cool and stylus open format lets other dev add to the mix. 

other companies would of benefited from a update release.


----------



## dinerdog (Jan 31, 2014)

:(


----------



## Robym (Feb 4, 2014)

It depends... I got all the Nine Volts stuff and resurrected Stylus... Plus a lot of self made rx files. True the factory sounds go out of date quickly.


----------

